# HDS 7 Bad Screen



## K Man (Jul 29, 2014)

Have a HDS 7 head unit, the screen went bad (just a scrambled jumble of colors). Does it have any use for parts can it be salvaged? I sold the boat, would the unit with a bad screen worth any money to someone or is it trash?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jcrevard (Feb 14, 2018)

What gen is it? Touch? 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## K Man (Jul 29, 2014)

jcrevard said:


> What gen is it? Touch?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Gen 1. Not touch screen

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitefin (Sep 4, 2008)

Call Lorance or go on line and see what it would cost to fix. Might be worth it.


----------



## jcrevard (Feb 14, 2018)

K Man said:


> Gen 1. Not touch screen
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Damn
If it would've been a touch gen 2 I would've offered ya some money, I need a new bezel
Good luck

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------

